# New (to me) extractor!



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Only you guys and gals would understand my current excitement. I don't yet have an extractor but was just offered one for $35!! 

Sure, it's 50-60 years old, extracts only 2 frames at a time, and is a hand crank; but it has been cared for and best of all-it works!

Sad thing is, the family quit bees this year because one of them experienced his first severe sting reaction after years of bee keeping


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a hand crank for starting out.
My first Extractor was a old Galvanized 2 frame Job where you had to spin one side of the frame out then reverse the frames and spin the other side out. did it till we were over 40 colonies then found a used 36 frame electric radial Galvanized model. Used that till I found a nice 72 frame stainless model.

 Al


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe someday I'll need a larger one 

Can't wait to pick it up, maybe we can rig something to the cranker so we don't have to do it by hand. But I've never even seen one so I'm not sure what 'upgrading' it may look like yet. Got an old bicycle out back, and there is the thought of attaching a drill to it somehow??


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't imagine how large your current extractor must be!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

72 frame Kelley extractor 3d owner and the uncapping tub.



The extractor is mostly self ran. I just have to load the frames in set the drive on slow and turn on the power. A worm runs the speed to high slowly then at the end a trigger switch is hit that shuts the machine off so I can unload the empty frames.
I pump the extractor out every 3d run it holds that much honey.



It goes into one of 3 holding settling tanks.



Then thru a two stage strainer into 5 gallon food grade pails for bottling.














Lots of wax when about finished. the wood rail has a sharpe nail the frame rest on and doesn't slip when I am cutting the caps off. the wire mesh is where I rest the hot knife while loading the decaped frame in the extractor.




I have a couple methods of dealing with the wax if it is warm enough I used the solar melter if not I use a Kelley wax melter. Forms are those silicone bread pans I pour 3 pounds of wax in them. I sell the wax for 5.00 a pound plus shipping cost USPS flat rate.




 Al


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, that's a big set up! Got my little one home. It's in pristine shape, an old GB Lewis #5 Novice, made in Watertown, WI where my grandfather grew up. That makes it extra special, I'm nostalgic that way! 

Hoping to take off the first frames in the morning.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

good luck.

 Al


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Al, But no honey for me today. The few best frames in the busier hive are only 50% and 75% capped. Other frames in 2 of the supers have a lot of uncapped nectar on that one hive. I removed the empty supers (there were 4 total). I'll sit on my hands and give it a bit more time.

The other hive I'm sure swarmed at some point as the numbers went down after I purchased the nuc in April. I missed the memo about using 3 brood boxes, only used 2, but the brood boxes are chocked full of bees today, lots of food and brood. They seem to only be robbing the wet supers I put on them this year. Would it be too late to add a third brood box so they don't run out of room? 

I did start feeding syrup today. Thanks for any input, I missed the last few monthly bee club meetings due to work. Like you, we have little visible as far as blossoms, but the occasional bee is coming back with pollen.

Michelle


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Your feeding and still have honey supers on? Are your brood boxes deeps or mediums?
Add the 3d brood box if mediums and set those sugar syrup loaded honey supers out for the bees to clean out for next year.

Mid Sept. in the north you should be putting the bees to work doing winter food storage.

 Al


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

They are deeps. Hope you are getting the rain we are today. Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Getting rain earlier this morning. To late, golden rod has dried up to a ugly brown from the lack of rain and the heat in the high 80's and low 90's for several weeks now.

In theory 2 deeps should be plenty here in the north. I have gone to 3 my self now here at home to see what happens.

 Al


----------

